# What to do with gelled up Waterlox....?



## Keen1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I've read several posts discussing ways to prevent Waterlox from gelling up. My question is this, Is there anything you can do after it has gelled up? Can it be thinned back out in any way. Can anything in the can be used to produce the same result. I poured out some of the gel on plate and dabbed the cloth around the big hunk of gel then wiped it on a test piece. It seemed to go on just fine just don't know if it will last the same as fresh waterlox. This is my first time to use it and I love it, but like so many others didn't get to finish the can before it gelled. I'll probably buy some bloxygen next time, just curious if there is anything I can do with the half can of gel I have now.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

The gel is the majority of the solids in the can. Imagine trying to re liquify hardened polyurethane, that is in essence what trying to break down the gel would be like. The liquid part thats left would still make wood appear to be finished, but there would be little more protection than straight oil.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

In all seriousness … have you thought about contacting them, to see what they recommend ?

http://www.waterlox.com/contact/

It'd be great if you did, and posted their response to this thread.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

The gel that you are seeing is the end result of the reaction of the polyurethane with oxygen. It is an irreversible process that occurs to produce a polymerized polyurethane product. It is better to just toss the remainder of material than try to squeeze out any more use from the finish.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Paperweight for plans, hold down for glueups, Pretty much what everyone else said.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

And how about the half bottle of glue I am always stuck with because it is hard as a rock. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MosesLakeDennis (Jul 10, 2009)

After losing 1/3 of my 1st can of Waterlox, I'm reluctant to open the 2nd until I figure out how to keep it from gelling. I started use Bloxygen on the 1st can but heard about using it too late. As a woodturner I am opening the can constantly appliying coats to finished pieces. Love Waterlox, but using lots of Bloxygen. Has to be a better solution!

2 possible thoughts. 
1st - buy a bag of marbles and as you use the Waterlox drop marbles in until the waterlox rises to the top and thus no oxygen at the top. Smaller marbles the better - displaces more liquid. Would still have liquid in the can, but possiibly drain off marbles and use bloxygen for the remaining bottom portion or refill with new can?

2nd - Have to figure this one out, but like the big 2 gallon water containers that you see at kids' sporting events where the nozzle is at the bottom and you open slightly and gravity forces liquid (waterlox) to exit the nozzle at the bottom. It would require that you put a lot of bloxygen on top of the waterlox while in the container and it would stay on top because we are extracting the waterlox from the nozzle on the bottom. I don't know if bloxygen keeps out all the oxygen though. Sounds like it would work to me, but have to think of the apparatus I would have to hang from one of my shelfs where I can simply open the nozzle and remove whatever amount of Waterlox I desire.

Interested in your thoughts on any other systems you have seen work.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

CPB's got it with the Mason jars, or any good-sealing container. Split up the gallon when you first get it home. Seal each one good, and draw from one until it's used up, then start on #2.

I did this with the paint I bought to put on this project. It's been posted for a year and a half. I'm on the last quart of that gallon, and it's still fresh in its own little can.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

What about accordion bottles ??


----------



## MosesLakeDennis (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm missing something. Even with using Mason Jars as it becomes 1/2 full, there is oxygen in the jar no matter how tight you seal it. It would still gel. I need to figure out a bottle like what Neil suggested where you can fill at the top, layer with bloxygen and remove liquid via a tube at the bottom.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

You're right, of course, but the point is, when the small container you're drawing from gels over, you've only lost what was left in that container. The remaining "X" containers are still fresh.


----------



## HCC (Mar 1, 2010)

This is just an Idea but you could driil a hole in the top of the mason jar and put a ballon inside fill the ballon with air to take up the space that would normally would be occupied by air, it could work in gallon containers as well, just a thought, half cocked as usual


----------



## TLMiller (Jun 19, 2010)

I was in a class last year put on by Frank Kaluz. We used Waterlox on a jewelry box. Frank routinely uses Waterlox in his restoration and furniture building work. He is a huge fan of the product and has used it for years. He suggested that we use a plastic soft drink bottle (disposable) to store Waterlox in after the metal container can't be compressed anymore to reduce its volume. I've done this and it works. I"ve stored Waterlox this way for as long as a year. Just be sure and label the new container very clearly!!!! Waterlox looks an awful lot like Coke Zero.


----------



## TLMiller (Jun 19, 2010)

I forgot to include: Just compress the drink bottle to keep the level of Waterlox at the top of the bottle. This keeps the exposure to oxygen to a minimal amount. Sorry I wasn't clear earlier


----------



## RalphBarker (Oct 26, 2010)

A trick we use in the darkroom with photo chemicals affected by oxygen is to pour in glass marbles to get the solution back up to the top of the container.

Another option is to add grated orange peel, call it Loxmarmalade, and put it on toast while watching Saturday morning woodworking shows on TV.


----------



## MosesLakeDennis (Jul 10, 2009)

With last son off to college I felt pretty safe in taking his marbles and dropping them in as I use the Waterlox. Will keep my eyes open for a plastic bottle that I think I can squeeze out all oxygen. Thank you all for your suggestions…............except Ralph's. I think you should start wearing a mask Ralph and keep from breathing the fumes. ;-) Be well. Denniis


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Dennis - was thinking perhaps some kind of pump, but need the bleed air to be Nitrogen not air…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

oops double post


----------



## MosesLakeDennis (Jul 10, 2009)

Update - I raided my son's (whose now an adult) marbles and they are working quite well. Simply drop in and raise the Waterlox to the top, removing air. Quite easy to dip a small piece of rag in and wipe on piece. Have a great Thanksgiving. Dennis


----------



## Rickert (Feb 14, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but just talked to Waterlox about my gelled up gallon can of Original which I used on my floors a few years ago. I did use Bloxygen in the can before I sealed it up, so apparently I couldn't do that right.

Tech wondered about the product still being any good. Recommended I puncture the seal in the can and check the product flowing out. If it looks like cottage cheese, then pitch it. If it looks good, then it can be used by adding ~10% mineral spirits.

I asked him why they just don't put the product in plastic containers which could be squeezed before sealing, and he mentioned the dangers of the plastic degrading due to the solvents, and the possibility of being ruptured during shipment.


----------

